# iPad Air 2 64GB - screen repair



## Randomnerd (22 May 2022)

Hello Hive Mind,
Currently surfing through sticky backed plastic, having dropped my iPad. The screen, under the gluey layer, is in a gazillion pieces.
Who of us has had one repaired? Cost? Where? Still working? Could I DIY?
TIA


----------



## Cycleops (22 May 2022)

Is it a laminated or non laminated screen? The former are much more expensive to repair. I had a mini done some time ago and it wasn’t too expensive.
You have to look at the age of it, how much longer it’s going to be supported, the cost of repair and the cost of a new one (or perhaps used or reconditioned) .When everything is considered it might be worthwhile to just bite the bullet and replace it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 May 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Hello Hive Mind,
> Currently surfing through sticky backed plastic, having dropped my iPad. The screen, under the gluey layer, is in a gazillion pieces.
> Who of us has had one repaired? Cost? Where? Still working? Could I DIY?
> TIA



Covered on contents insurance? Wife's smashed iPad Pro screen was around £350.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2022)

If you want genuine Apple, you can probably get a quote through their website with a serial number
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/ipad/repair/service#ipadcost


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Bin it get a Lenovo


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 May 2022)

I wish my 10 year old iPad 3 16gb would break.


----------



## Cycleops (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Bin it get a Lenovo


But you'd loose the wonderfully intuitive iOS and it won't be supported for nearly so long, see above post.


----------

